# Woodstock



## jerbla (Nov 13, 2017)

Woodstock Coffee shop.

another place I have scared the customers in my Lycra!

Good coffee, not the easiest to park at but good if you are visiting Blenheim.

Coffee by UE Roasters in Whitney who have not always been my favourite, but that aside they make a good coffee.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I stayed in Woodstock in June when I see Max Richter at Blenheim Palace. I thought that coffee shop was rubbish IMO. Couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

UE in Witney roast over wood - quite unusual. I've had a nice coffee made from some of UE's beans, but that was a shop in Thame I think.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Natural Bread in Woodstock uses Hasbean - had a couple of very pukka flat whites last week whilst staying nearby last week. True artisan bakery too selling top dollar sourdough breads and pastries.


----------

